# Bye Bye Venice!



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I sure did have some good times there. This time, I'm not sure those good folks will have the resources (or the will) left to rebuild.

Maybe I'm wrong, and Gustov will not be as bad there as I think it will (you know, that "left turn" the forcasters keep talking about), but as of now, it looks like Cypress Cove and Venice Marina are going to be in the peak surge area on the right side of the eye wall.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

It is going to be tough. Every 20-25 years you can amortize the costs:every two years make it hard tore-coup the investment.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

They'll both be open in again in a matter of weeks. Naysayers just make them stronger. There were people living down there since before oil rigs and helicopters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (8/31/2008)*They'll both be open in again in a matter of weeks. Naysayers just make them stronger. There were people living down there since before oil rigs and helicopters.


I believe you are absolutely correct....There are always those that want that jumping off spot.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

I SURE HOPE YOU ARE RIGHT BUT THE COST OF REBUILD AND GETTING INSURANCE MAY JUST PROVE TO BE TO MUCH! :angel


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Venice took minor damage and already has power and should be back online and operational Thur or so.....


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

glad to hear it...they went thru hell with Katrina and did not need to do that again!



Any word on Port Fourchon??



We just fished out of there 3 weeks ago.... :angel


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

nothing on Fourchon yet


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Venice should be fine. I think Cocodrie is done for a long time though since they took the direct hit.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

anyone heard how things are in Hopedale? Im supossed to go in September


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

I talked with Capt. Joe Schouest who fishes out of Cocodrie and he had not made it back to Coco Marina. He said he would be suprised if it was intact. Has anyone heard from Johnnie Glover?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

this is copied from another forum about Coco

Just heard from owner of Coco Marina where my house is at.... virtually no damage to the camps there. He reported there was about 8 ft of water but it fell out so quickly that there was not even much mud on the pad underneath. Reported no siding or visible roof damage to the camps and no water in the Marina resturant. 

He also stated there was less damage then we had from Katrina or Rita. He added the flowers at the camp down from me were still blooming! The Harbor Light had some shingles missing. 

Speculated that since the eye went right over us (only one set of buildings any further south then me on the point) we didnt see the east or west wall of the eye. 

Have had them go left (Rita) and right (Katrina) and now dead center... go figure. 

The levees at Chauvin and Mont did not breach as earlier reported. 

Just thought I would share what I just heard... now i can sleep.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Good to hear this area caught a break. I was surfing my Sirrius radio and caught part of an interview of an author that wrote a book about the football team from that area post Katrina. It was a very inspiring story, and I can't wait to read it. One of my goals next year is to put together a fishing trip over there.

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/The-Hurricanes/Jere-Longman/e/9781586486730


----------

